# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Some video of Hurricane Gonzalo

## JB

Some video of hurricane Gonzalo. Not sure what island this is from but the winds were really ripping.


http://youtu.be/tTJnPcigcA8

----------


## KevinS

Is the video perhaps a compilation?  Some of it I recognize as being taken on Grand Cul de Sac, and one section looks like Villa Roche dans L'Eau, but other parts are not familiar.

----------


## Eve

They were all on Instagram.

----------


## JEK



----------

